# Adventure music composing



## vegetadbz (Oct 24, 2017)

http://johngrahammusic.com/music
How to learn to compose this? 
I dont know notations stuff, but can someone explain this...

How one person learns and get the ideas to create track like "Captain Adventure", every few seconds you have new instruments taking up the main melody, what is amazing, and all those slide effects, multi tongue effects.

How to crash barrier between downbeat and get this.

Can someone say some words about this type of writtign and how hard is it to create it in a daw?

:tiphat:

This is what i manage to create
View attachment this.mp3


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm not sure what you're asking - is it "how do I become a composer"? If so, here's my take:

1) Study harmony (music theory) thoroughly. Know the basics from 17th c to modern era.
2) Learn and master counterpoint. A sadly neglected subject in music schools these days, but every great composer of the past was a master of this complicated, difficult subject. The problem is find a great counterpoint teacher anymore...
3) Study orchestration and arranging. If you can't take a college course from a good teacher, use the Rimsky-Korsakov book. Old, but still the best ever written. Arranging is a tougher one - but there are many books on the subject by some great arrangers like Bill Holcombe, Henry Mancini, John Cacavas and others.
4) Listen to everything you can: the basic symphonic repertoire is a good starting point. Then everything imaginable, from the great Nelson Riddle arrangements for Frank Sinatra to the arrangements for the Boston Pops. The more you hear, the more your ear will be opened to the possibilities.
5) You must learn to play piano - and play it well! There is no more useful tool to the composer/arranger than the keyboard and any musician who thinks he can get along without some facility at the keyboard is a fool.


----------

